# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Question about paths in GIMP

## Rongar

Well, I've searched for nearly 2 hours now, but didn't find an answer. So, sorry to bother you with such a rather silly question, but I really need to know: Is there a way to connect two anchors of two different paths? 

Example:



Can I connect anchor 3 and 6? It's technically one and the same path, as they are both on the same "layer" in the path menu, but I don't seem to get them connected in any way. Is it even possible?


Thanks in advance!

~~Rongar

----------


## RobA

Not that I know of.  I gave up on gimp's path handling for all but the simplest things (and selection->path->stroke path which gives better results than stroke selection).  I use inkscape for vector work, including labeling.  You can either export pngs from inkscape and import them into gimp, or import the SVG from inkscape into gimp.  I prefer the inkscape renderrer so usually go the first way, unless I have a specific need for the paths.

-Rob A>

----------


## Jaxilon

What I have done when I was faced with this situation was to just click on 6 and then create a new node. Pick that up and lay it right on top of 3. I do not know of a way to create a branch like what you are looking for but if you plan to stroke the path it should look fine doing what I said.  Furthermore, if RobA doesn't know how to do it, then it probably isn't there. He's sort of the Gimp expert.

I am usually just happy when my paths work at all.

----------


## Rongar

Hum, what a bummer! The reason I thought (and hoped) it'd be possible was *this* thread. The branches in the example looked like they were connecting just perfectly. Trying something like that using different paths which I made "connect" by hand gave me a rather shabby result.  :Very Happy: 

Oh well, I'll get over it. Thanks for your reply.  :Smile: 

[Edit] Thanks to you as well, Jaxilon. The method you suggested is doing pretty good for most cases, but when it comes to creating rivers using the "tapered stroke along path"-plugin, the result is then more like this:



In a perfect world, the anchors would just friggin' connect.  :Very Happy:  Too bad. Looks like I can't skive off the dirty work.  :Very Happy: 

[Edit-Edit]

Huh, nevermind. It's looking fine, when I reduce the value for "Exponent" in the plugin-GUI. Thanks anyway and sorry for bothering. 


~~Rongar

----------


## RobA

I guess I didn't read your post fully, Rongar.  Paths can not fork.

-Rob A.

----------


## Rongar

> I guess I didn't read your post fully, Rongar.  Paths can not fork.
> 
> -Rob A.


Which is a bloody shame, if you ask me. It's not like it wouldn't come in handy at times.

----------


## Jaxilon

> Paths can not fork.


Someone needs to alert the developers because clearly they don't know much about paths  :Smile: 




> Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
> And sorry I could not travel both
> And be one traveller, long I stood
> And looked down one as far as I could
> To where it bent in the undergrowth;
> 
> Then took the other, as just as fair,
> And having perhaps the better claim,
> Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
> ...


Well, ok, to be fair it was a road but technically that's still a path  :Smile: 

One of my favorite poems by the way.

----------

